
Why Free Basics from Facebook is definitely not free Internet - deadsingular
http://www.moneylife.in/article/why-free-basics-from-facebook-is-definitely-not-free-internet/44698.html
======
kalpa
I just deleted my Facebook account today. All local newspapers are covered
with their full page ads and their attempts to get users to sign their
petition is just disgusting!

------
zaphirplane
When people wave their hands and talk about the Internet they are conflating 3
concepts. The Internet infrastructure which is not free, the hosting of
Internet content which is also not free, the content which can be free when
the content owner waives their rights. To get free "Internet" infrastructure
and content someone has to pay for it and waive that in exchange for
something. It's not free you are not entitled to free end of story. Pay for it
in cash or in exchange for something

~~~
restalis
"The Internet infrastructure which is not free, the hosting of Internet
content which is also not free"

This is not new, it's the story of how Internet is built and run, but so far
it still remained free because there is value to be had in sharing a common
infrastructure as opposed to everyone building his own network over and over
again to cover the same place. So now comes Facebook and leaches the common
"free" network built and paid by others, and then extends the Internet network
pretty much in the way it was done till now but it doesn't offer it back in
the same way! In this light I think that it would only fair if people start
asking their network infrastructure providers to cease their networking
service to Facebook! Let them extend and upkeep their own separate
infrastructure on the whole Internet scale if they choose to do so!

